# A call for help.



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

As part of a new range of cutting boards, I am in need of beer bottle caps.. so I am sending a cry for assistance in this matter… anyone out there who drinks beer [or spirits for that matter] could I please ask you to send me your caps… clean and unbent…For those who prefer to remain tea total, fancy crown seal lids from soft drink [soda] bottles are also required..

Although I am looking for any or all types of caps , pretty ones would be great.

Even though I too like a libation or three daily, I find that I can not supply the required numbers of tops…. hence the call for help…

It does not have to be heaps, any number would be appreciated.

Ful beer bottles with caps attached will also be accepted…LOL

Thank you all in advance.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

ihere is the first help …... Cheers
and then I will see what can bee done …. just don´t hold you breath
plastickapsels or real kapsels

good luck
Dennis


----------



## fernandoindia (May 5, 2010)

I have a lot.

Do you care picking up them by home? I will prepare a barbecue for that event










Sorry, no metal ones


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

Where would you like them sent? Do you have a separate Post Office box? Maybe it's known as something different there. Wouldn't be a good idea to post your address on the net. Of course I'd be glad to help, it would be nice to know I had something to do with one of your beauties, no matter how small a part that was.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Larry, I'm quite shocked. If there is one thing I never thought *you* would experience a shortage of, it's beer bottle caps.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Charlie this is a new idea… and all the previous caps have been tossed… go figure.


----------



## KnotCurser (Dec 31, 2009)

Larry,

I would send some, but the total would be pitiful…........

Have you thought of making a friend of a bartender? Maybe trading him for a woodworking piece…........

They go through hundreds of caps in a single night.

Good luck on this endeavor!

-bob


----------



## sammouri (Dec 12, 2009)

It looks you need long holiday, just to keep you away from your shop for while.


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

Do a search for "beer bottle caps" on Ebay. There are sellers out there with boxes of caps for sale pretty cheap.


----------



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

Larry…

What's the timeframe for this bottlecap drive? How long do we have?


----------



## Stevinmarin (Dec 24, 2009)

Wow…I'll start removing them carefully and not throwing out my beer caps. I should have a few dozen by tomorrow. (That was a joke…say, 2 dozen.) I just got some Monty Python Holy Grail Ale…they are yours. Let me know your address and I'll send you a bunch. How many are you looking for?


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

De-Goose needs caps you say--







...lol great tasting as well mate


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

do they need to be tin caps? I've been drinking the ones with the srew off/on aluminum caps lately. The 16oz. instead if 12oz. size.


----------



## scottie (Aug 12, 2010)

Not sure if you are interested in blank ones (not quite the same effect as the stories told by used ones) but Amazon or craftsy type stores sell them.


----------



## DaleM (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm supporting you in spirit. I don't actually have any bottles, but I drank a lot of canned beer tonight. Hope this helps.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

what Don said: When, or how soon do you want them??
I coulda had a whole bunch from a party last weekend….....
I'll help out
Oh, will need an address to send em to


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

is there a timeline on when you need them…or will you need a constant stream from here on out?


----------



## desimas (Feb 1, 2011)

If your in need of caps, I would suggest talking to a few local bars. If they were willing you could get a good varity and plenty from them.


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

I agree with - - Pete DeSimas
if you are in need of a supply of parts, seek the parts where they are abundant


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

The only problem with bars as a supply source is any experienced bartender will use the opener attached to the bar (all bars have this) instead of tearing up their hands. This bends the cap, rendering the cap unusable (I believe) for Larry's boards.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

I dropped a small package of caps into the mail yesterday for you Larry


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

Charlie this is a new idea… and all the previous caps have been tossed… go figure.


----------



## Kristoffer (Aug 5, 2009)

The problem with getting them from bars is that they usually tear them off in a hurry and bend all of them. I took care to not bend mine, knowing that I was saving them for future projects (even before I got into woodworking).

I did a table top for a friend that took just under 1200 caps and I still have about 3200 caps left. How much do you think it would cost to send about a thousand caps from the states to you?


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

WOW!

That is a bunch of caps… and a lot of drinking!

I think you're going to have to put a *Cap *on it… LOL


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Lol with Blackcherry's Goose cap! Perfect! I don't drink anymore but I DO live in West Virginia. I'll ask around and if I can find any hillbilly around here that hasn't graduated from canned beer (no offense, Dale  ), I'll try to get some!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I think you could use 7 Up, Pepsi, Coke a Cola, etc. Caps… if they do it anymore! LOL


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Guess I'll start Memorial day today (Tuesday)
I told the wife this is for a good cause.
I should have plenty by next Tuesday morning. Hic!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Larry, what about aluminum cans. I could probably cover your whole shop with Bud Lite cans in short order.


----------

